# gnome-terminal, gdm und gtk2/3

## pablo_supertux

Hi

mir ist kein besseres Titel für diesen Thread eingefallen, das ist aber meiner Meinung nach der Grund meiner Probleme.

Mein vorletztes eix-sync habe ich vor rund 2 Wochen gemacht, danach ein world update. Heute habe ich erneut ein eix-sync gemacht und world-update hat mit 90 Pakete angeziegt, die aktualisiert bzw. neu installiert werden mussten, zusätzlich ca. 10 Konflikte unterschiedlicher Pakete. In der Regel deinstalliert man die blockierende Version und die neue wird über den world-update neu installiert.

gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3 erzeugt ein Haufen Dependencies (bei mir 88 neue Pakete u.a. pulseaudio, was pulseuadio da zu suchen hat, weiß ich nicht). Ich bekomme

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

gnome-base/libgnome-keyring:0

  (gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.1.92 required by (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.32.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

...

(sys-apps/systemd-208-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44-r1[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-208:0/1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev?,introspection?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs(-)?] (>=sys-apps/systemd-208:0/1[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection,kmod]) required by (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-186[pam] required by (gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/udev-208::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev?,introspection?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection,kmod]) required by (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, installed)

    sys-fs/udev required by @selected

```

Ich denke, da will ziemlich viel gnome3 Zeug installiert werden. Ich verwende nur fluxbox, also kann ich gerne auf gnome3 verzichten.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, das Problem ist das systemd udev nicht zusammen installiert werden können. Wie kann ich das lösen? Ich habe jedefalls >=gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3 in /etc/portage/package.mask eingetragen.

Ein anderes Paket, was mir Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist gnome-terminal: hab 2 Versionen zur Auswahl: x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.32.1-r1 und x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.8.4. Die 3er Version wurde problemlos installiert, allerdings hab ich ein Paar Probleme damit: 1. scim funktioniert nicht, nicht einmal über Rechts Klick -> Input Methods wird es angezeigt. Wurde da der Support für scim entfernt?

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass das theme von gtk3 super häßlich aussieht (siehe http://shaorandev.org/~shaoran/gt3.png), im Vergleich zum Theme von gtk2 (http://shaorandev.org/~shaoran/gt2.png).  Da scim nicht funktioniert und das theme häßlich aussieht, habe ich vorerst >=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.8.4 in /etc/portage/package.mask eingetragen und die 2er Version neu installiert. Weiß jemand, wie ich wieder scim unter gnome-terminal-3 zum Laufen bringen kann?

----------

## firefly

im systemd paket ist udev bereits enthalten. Das separate udev ebuild installiert nur udev und verwendet dabei das quellarchiv von systemd.

-> ds paket udev deinstallieren falls du systemd verwenden möchtest.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Ich häng' mich mal kurz an diesen Thread an; auch wenn es nicht so viel mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber ich will auch nicht wirklich einen neuen eröffnen.

Ich bin zur Zeit irgendwie reichlich irritiert, weil Portage mir zur Zeit auch das Gnome3-Update anbietet und mir da neben knapp 50 Updates auch gleich 100 neue Pakete aufs System schieben will. Darunter auch so sachen wie Pam und Networkmanager (trotz useflags -pam -networkmanager) und so Brocken wie samba.

Ursprünglich bin ich mal zu Gentoo gewechselt, weil das System so schön schlank war und man u.a. mit Hilfe der Useflags auch nur Pakete installierte, die man wirklich wollte, aber inzwischen frage ich mich doch, was aus der Distro geworden ist, wenn inzwischen scheinbar doch jeder Mist installiert wird, selbst Komponenten, die man eigentlich nicht möchte.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## franzf

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Ursprünglich bin ich mal zu Gentoo gewechselt, weil das System so schön schlank war und man u.a. mit Hilfe der Useflags auch nur Pakete installierte, die man wirklich wollte, aber inzwischen frage ich mich doch, was aus der Distro geworden ist, wenn inzwischen scheinbar doch jeder Mist installiert wird, selbst Komponenten, die man eigentlich nicht möchte.
> 
> 

 

Hat nichts mit Gentoo zu tun sondern mit Gnome. Deren Mentalität ist es "installieren tut nicht weh, mach es einfach in den settings aus". Buildsystem/sources sauber halten und so :/ Wenn ich mich recht erinner gab es sogar patches (ziemlich einfach), um networkmanager optional zu machen. Wurde mit obiger Begründung abgelehnt. Und um einen Rattenschwanz an Patches zu warten, nur um diesen Müll optional zu machen, dafür fehlt Gentoo einfach die Manpower  :Sad: 

// edit:

https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=700145#c8

 *Quote:*   

> GNOME isn't a box of bits that you can pick and choose. We expect some
> 
> services to be available to provide an experience. PulseAudio isn't optional,
> 
> NetworkManager isn't optional, polkit isn't optional.
> ...

 

----------

## franzf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ein anderes Paket, was mir Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist gnome-terminal: hab 2 Versionen zur Auswahl: x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.32.1-r1 und x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.8.4. Die 3er Version wurde problemlos installiert, allerdings hab ich ein Paar Probleme damit: 1. scim funktioniert nicht, nicht einmal über Rechts Klick -> Input Methods wird es angezeigt. Wurde da der Support für scim entfernt?

 

Ich war mitterminals auf VTE-Basis nie zufrieden. Das ist langsam und hat bei mir oft Probleme bereitet. Hab einige ausprobiert auf meinem Weg weg von kde. konsole war schon ziemlich gut :/. Bin dann bei urxvt gelandet. Google hat mir gesagt, dass theoretisch scim damit funktioniert. Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hat nichts mit Gentoo zu tun sondern mit Gnome. Deren Mentalität ist es "installieren tut nicht weh, mach es einfach in den settings aus".

 

Hier bin ich eindeutig anderer Meinung. Jedes zusätzlich installierte Paket ist eine potenzielle Sicherheitslücke. Außerdem muss es mit Updates und Bugfixes versorgt werden.

Gerade bei Gentoo, wo alles aus den Sourcen kompiliert wird ist das eine Menge (Rechen)Zeit. 

 *Quote:*   

> Buildsystem/sources sauber halten und so :/ Wenn ich mich recht erinner gab es sogar patches (ziemlich einfach), um networkmanager optional zu machen. Wurde mit obiger Begründung abgelehnt. Und um einen Rattenschwanz an Patches zu warten, nur um diesen Müll optional zu machen, dafür fehlt Gentoo einfach die Manpower 
> 
> 

 

Seh' ich schon irgendwie ein, wenn die Manpower fehlt alles zu patchen. Aber andererseits denke ich, dass man Gnome3 dann niemals hätte aufnehmen dürfen, wenn dies solche Auswüchse nach sich zieht (oder wenn dann optional als eigenes Profil o.ä.).

Im Moment bin ich wirklich irritiert, weil ich nicht weiß wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Ich habe wirklich keine Lust mein System mit diesem ganzen Balast zu belasten, aber ich will auch nicht von nun an ganz darauf verzichten das System upzudaten.

----------

## franzf

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Seh' ich schon irgendwie ein, wenn die Manpower fehlt alles zu patchen. Aber andererseits denke ich, dass man Gnome3 dann niemals hätte aufnehmen dürfen, wenn dies solche Auswüchse nach sich zieht (oder wenn dann optional als eigenes Profil o.ä.).

 

Ist doch bei Gentoo-kde nicht anders mit nepomuk/akonadi. Da wurde das patchen zu aufwändig, da man immer wieder gegen die Wand gerannt ist.

Ich bin hier ldap-, samba- und networkmanagerfrei. Allerdings nehme ich an, dass die Pakete nicht wirklich rechenintensiv sind. Bleib bei stable und die Updates und damit Rechnerauslastung durch Kompilieren halten sich in Grenzen. Da gibt es ganz andere Kanone: boost, icu, harfbuzz, bei denen sich nach einem Update oft Rattenschwänze an rebuilds hinterherziehen wg. ABI-Changes.

----------

## bell

Schmeiß alles Gnome-Zeug vom System runter, was die großen Abhängigkeiten nach sich zieht. Angefangen mit gnome-base/gdm. Für alles gibt es eine Alternative. Statt gdm nutze ich zB. inzwischen x11-misc/slim.

Gentoo würde keine Software aus dem Portage ausschließen nur weil diese viele Abhängigkeiten hat. Am Ende hat der User die Wahl. Will er gnome-terminal welches ein halbes Gnome als Abhängigkeit hat oder ob man eine leichtere Alternative nutzt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

danke für die Antworten.

Ich hab slim schon ausprobiert, aber irgendwie hab mich mir blöd angestellt, ich konnte slim nicht beibringen, fluxbox zu starten.

Ich hab mir noch keine Gedanken über systemd gemacht. Ist es etwas, was irgendwann 100% kommen wird und wir irgendwann umsteigen müssen?

----------

## Fijoldar

Schau dir doch mal Mate (Mate-Overlay) oder Xfce an. Die haben noch etwas von dem alten Gnome2-Flair. Gnome3 hat von Update zu Update so viele Änderungen, das möchtest du nicht. Das möchte eigentlich niemand, der einfach nur eine Kiste zum Arbeiten braucht  :Wink: . Als Login Manager käme auch noch lightdm in Frage. Damit habe ich auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein paar Abhängigkeiten hat es zwar auch, aber nichts im Vergleich zu einem gdm oder kdm.

Momentan ist systemd auf dem besten Weg, überall präsent zu werden. Allerdings hat Gentoo ja schon udev mit eudev geforkt. Da besteht also Hoffnung, dass man als Gentoo User auch in Zukunft noch die Wahl hat.

----------

## wuesti

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich hab slim schon ausprobiert, aber irgendwie hab mich mir blöd angestellt, ich konnte slim nicht beibringen, fluxbox zu starten.

 

So funktioniert es bei mir:

```
cat /etc/slim.conf

# Path, X server and arguments (if needed)

# Note: -xauth $authfile is automatically appended

default_path        /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

default_xserver     /usr/bin/X

xserver_arguments   -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16 vt07

# Commands for halt, login, etc.

halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -h now

reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now

console_cmd         /usr/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/issue; exec /bin/login"

#suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/suspend

# Full path to the xauth binary

xauth_path         /usr/bin/xauth 

# Xauth file for server

authfile           /var/run/slim.auth

# Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off

numlock             on

# Hide the mouse cursor (note: does not work with some WMs).

# Valid values: true|false

# hidecursor          false

# This command is executed after a succesful login.

# you can place the %session and %theme variables

# to handle launching of specific commands in .xinitrc

# depending of chosen session and slim theme

#

# NOTE: if your system does not have bash you need

# to adjust the command according to your preferred shell,

# i.e. for freebsd use:

# login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

# login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession %session

# Commands executed when starting and exiting a session.

# They can be used for registering a X11 session with

# sessreg. You can use the %user variable

#

# sessionstart_cmd   some command

# sessionstop_cmd   some command

sessionstart_cmd   /usr/bin/sessreg -a -l :0.0 %user

sessionstop_cmd     /usr/bin/sessreg -d -l :0.0 %user

# Start in daemon mode. Valid values: yes | no

# Note that this can be overriden by the command line

# options "-d" and "-nodaemon"

daemon   yes

# Available sessions:

# The current chosen session name replaces %session in the login_cmd

# above, so your login command can handle different sessions.

# If no session is chosen (via F1), %session will be an empty string.

# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources

#sessions            xfce4,icewm-session,wmaker,blackbox

# Alternatively, read available sessions from a directory of scripts:

#sessiondir           /etc/X11/Sessions

# Or, read available sessions from the xsessions desktop files --

# note that this may provide a full path to the session executable!

sessiondir   /usr/share/xsessions

# Executed when pressing F11 (requires media-gfx/imagemagick for import)

# Alternative is media-gfx/scrot. See Gentoo bug 252241 for more info.

screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

#screenshot_cmd      scrot /root/slim.png

# welcome message. Available variables: %host, %domain

welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

# Session message. Prepended to the session name when pressing F1

# session_msg         Session: 

# shutdown / reboot messages

shutdown_msg       The system is halting...

reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

# default user, leave blank or remove this line

# for avoid pre-loading the username.

#default_user        olga

# Focus the password field on start when default_user is set

# Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#focus_password      no

# Automatically login the default user (without entering

# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#auto_login          yes

# current theme, use comma separated list to specify a set to 

# randomly choose from

current_theme       slim-gentoo-simple

# Lock file, /etc/init.d/xdm expects slim.pid

lockfile            /run/slim.pid

# Log file

logfile             /var/log/slim.log
```

Achte besonders auf 

```
login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session
```

mit

```
cat ~/.xinitrc 

exec startfluxbox
```

----------

